# It was not the best day to be outside



## pdentrem (Jan 5, 2018)

Low ground flooding, damaged and destroyed boats even in the harbor, don’t know why it caught fire during the night, lost of power etc. Even the cat needed a scarf! This morning I got to the beach and took the photos showing the cloud shield moving further east and away from us.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 5, 2018)

http://cjls.com/news/122466969/fire-sinks-fishing-vessel-yarmouth-wharf


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

pdentrem said:


> Low ground flooding, damaged and destroyed boats even in the harbor, don’t why it caught fire during the night, lost of power etc. Even the cat needed a scarf! This morning I got to the beach and took the photos showing the cloud shield moving further east and away from us.



If you would be so kind as to keep that weather up by *y'all*, it would be appreciated. 

Seriously though, stay safe and warm.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2018)

man i'm probably gonna sound like a jerk for saying this,
I saw 70°F today (21.1°C) on my temperature gauge


----------



## kvt (Jan 5, 2018)

Not quite as warm here just made it to 50s,   and cloudy.   
you guys up there need to take care and stay warm.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 5, 2018)

My crew and I worked through the night keeping our pump stations running.  A lot of trash was washing in and clogging the pumps etc etc.
A day in the life for the waste water crew at sub freezing temps.,  and it took all day and all night too!


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

34_40 said:


> My crew and I worked through the night keeping our pump stations running.  A lot of trash was washing in and clogging the pumps etc etc.
> A day in the life for the waste water crew at sub freezing temps.,  and it took all day and all night too!


*Stay safe!*



Ulma Doctor said:


> man i'm probably gonna sound like a jerk for saying this,
> I saw 70°F today (21.1°C) on my temperature gauge


You're right - you're gonna get smacked. Just have to figure out who I might still know out in the Bay area that'll do it for cheap. 
  (<-- Pls Note the big grin.)


----------



## savarin (Jan 5, 2018)

We need a way of amalgamating your weather with ours to get a bit of perfection.
My relatives in WV reported -21'F at the time we were dissolving in 98'F.
Mixem up and get 77'F  ahhh  perfect.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 5, 2018)

My lady’s sister was entertaining a family from Australia at their cottage where it hit -35C just about 5 of the last 7 days! They were comparing it to those +40C days they were missing and it was a toss up on which they would of preferred! Naturally they were not equipped for this kind of cold as normal lows are in the -5C area, borrowed heavy jackets and gloves to make it through the week.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2018)

middle.road said:


> *Stay safe!*
> You're right - you're gonna get smacked. Just have to figure out who I might still know out in the Bay area that'll do it for cheap.
> (<-- Pls Note the big grin.)



*I agree stay safe and warm if you can!*

*Hey @middle.road 
if you send my wife a note- she may do it for free!*


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> *I agree stay safe and warm if you can!*
> 
> *Hey @middle.road
> if you send my wife a note- she may do it for free!*



Tried that already, she told me that she had made a New Years Resolution for 2018 to be nicer to you. 
I was unable to sway her position.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2018)

pdentrem said:


> My lady’s sister was entertaining a family from Australia at their cottage where it hit -35C just about 5 of the last 7 days! They were comparing it to those +40C days they were missing and it was a toss up on which they would of preferred! Naturally they were not equipped for this kind of cold as normal lows are in the -5C area, borrowed heavy jackets and gloves to make it through the week.


i have seen -32°C (-26°F) in Laramie Wyoming during winter- that was cold enough for me


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

pdentrem said:


> My lady’s sister was entertaining a family from Australia at their cottage where it hit -35C just about 5 of the last 7 days! They were comparing it to those +40C days they were missing and it was a toss up on which they would of preferred! Naturally they were not equipped for this kind of cold as normal lows are in the -5C area, borrowed heavy jackets and gloves to make it through the week.


*-35°C ? ! ? ! *
I remember the second time I moved out of N. Illinois in 1980 or '81. It was -26°F with a wind chill of -75°F.
I seriously doubt my ability to handle that now. Heck I'm sitting here at the computer with the house @66°F and some of my fingers are numb.


----------



## dlane (Jan 5, 2018)

Yup , hot chili & crackers,


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 5, 2018)

savarin said:


> We need a way of amalgamating your weather with ours to get a bit of perfection.
> My relatives in WV reported -21'F at the time we were dissolving in 98'F.
> Mixem up and get 77'F  ahhh  perfect.


If you can figure that one out, you may just get a Nobel prize.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2018)

savarin said:


> We need a way of amalgamating your weather with ours to get a bit of perfection.
> My relatives in WV reported -21°F at the time we were dissolving in 98°F.
> Mixem up and get 77°F  ahhh  perfect.
> -=-
> ...



All you need to focus on is the results - *77°F*  -- Works for me!


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 6, 2018)

Think ahead to better days by looking at the past.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> man i'm probably gonna sound like a jerk for saying this,
> I saw 70°F today (21.1°C) on my temperature gauge


Now that's just mean , it's a balmy 11 degrees and dropping in NJ and the tri state area.


----------



## rwm (Jan 6, 2018)

Two words- Border Wall...
We need a giant border wall to keep out Canadian cold fronts! Maybe made of stacked styrofoam coolers? Not saying Yeti coolers but maybe the cheap ones you see a gas stations? That and some JB weld.
Robert 
Great pics by the way!


----------



## cathead (Jan 6, 2018)

In analyzing the cold weather in Minnesota, the only good thing about 40 below is that you don't have to indicate that it is
Farenheit or Centigrade.  Presently it is Zero F and a SW gale force wind, another log on the fire I guess, a nasty wind chill
out there tonight.....


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 6, 2018)

We finally got our first day we don't need a jacket to keep warm outside.  High got to 69 degrees F here!  Tomorrow be in the low 70's.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2018)

4gsr said:


> We finally got our first day we don't need a jacket to keep warm outside.  High got to 69 degrees F here!  Tomorrow be in the low 70's.


</begin humor> I'm really trying to feel for ya here, really I am, and, , , , nope, sorry, it's not coming to me. </end humor> 
Better Half is currently north of you in Austin and I received a txt about only having to wear a tee-shirt outside. . .
I've been running around *inside* the house the last few days with a hoodie on because proper wall insulation is unknown in these here parts.
Oh what I wouldn't give for the 70's right about now!


----------

